
Amazon Invests in Rivian, a Tesla Rival in Electric Vehicles - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/business/rivian-amazon.html
======
masonic
Speculation from Tuesday: 90+ comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19148976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19148976)

